# List of ALL Composers of Classical Music



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Does anyone have a complete list of ALL composers of pre-20th Century music, excluding those that composed religious music? I've tried very hard to find one, but wasn't able to. I would like to have a list that starts from the earliest known composers (whose works survive) and continues until the 20th Century. I think I can take it from there 

Thanks in advance to anyone who answers!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> Does anyone have a complete list of ALL composers of pre-20th Century music, excluding those that composed religious music? I've tried very hard to find one, but wasn't able to. I would like to have a list that starts from the earliest known composers (whose works survive) and continues until the 20th Century. I think I can take it from there
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who answers!


Pre-20th century composers excluding those that wrote religious music??

You aren't going to find many of those...


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Does anyone have a complete list of ALL composers of pre-20th Century music


When you go to that website with listing of all people who ever lived, you have subcategories there and one of them is "all composers of classical music".


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Chopin, Borodin, and Mussorgsky come to mind.

But yeah, it's hard to think of many.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I have a question that might clarify things. Do you mean you want a list of pre-20th century composers excluding those that wrote nothing but religious music?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

What about Gustav Mahler, all his music is "spiritual" but AFAICR none of his works use any explicit religious text?

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ptr said:


> What about Gustav Mahler, all his music is "spiritual" but AFAICR none of his works use any explicit religious text?
> 
> /ptr


The Eighth Symphony is non-liturgical, but it does use a hymn text. Mahler himself wasn't religious, though.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

violadude said:


> Pre-20th century composers excluding those that wrote religious music??
> 
> You aren't going to find many of those...


That's what I'm hoping for! By the way, the composers I am NOT interested in are those that composed religious music EXCLUSIVELY. Those that composed both kinds (religious & secular) are included.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Aramis said:


> When you go to that website with listing of all people who ever lived, you have subcategories there and one of them is "all composers of classical music".


I've done that in Wikipedia, but there isn't a chronological list of SECULAR/NON-RELIGIOUS composers there. I'll have to do it by myself. I've already attempted that once, and it was far too time-consuming.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

violadude said:


> I have a question that might clarify things. Do you mean you want a list of pre-20th century composers excluding those that wrote nothing but religious music?


Yes! Thank you!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ok, that on the other hand, is going to be a very looonnggg list.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

ptr said:


> What about Gustav Mahler, all his music is "spiritual" but AFAICR none of his works use any explicit religious text?
> 
> /ptr


I don't mind spiritual. What I don't like is hearing praises for the Christian God, Jesus, Mary, Saints, etc. If there is a VERY SUBTLE religious theme, I'm good...


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

violadude said:


> Ok, that on the other hand, is going to be a very looonnggg list.


I had a sneaking suspicion that this was going to be the answer.... Eh well, long or short, I have decided to listen to them all. But do you know a place where I can find such a list?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> I had a sneaking suspicion that this was going to be the answer.... Eh well, long or short, I have decided to listen to them all. But do you know a place where I can find such a list?


Are you ok with religious text in Latin? Or none at all?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> I had a sneaking suspicion that this was going to be the answer.... Eh well, long or short, I have decided to listen to them all. But do you know a place where I can find such a list?


You can start with Wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_renaissance_composers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Baroque_composers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Classical_composers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Romantic_era_composers

I left out the Medieval period because most of it is religious music. The only composer who I know for sure wrote secular music was Guillaume De Machaut, who was also a famous poet of the time. The Renaissance is also heavily dominated by religious music but you'll find quite a few composers who wrote secular music if you look for instrumental music and madrigals.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

violadude said:


> Are you ok with religious text in Latin? Or none at all?


The language does not concern me, the context does. I don't want to hear about Jesus, his mum, saints and the like...

But I do like Latin as a language


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> The language does not concern me, the context does. I don't want to hear about Jesus, his mum, saints and the like...
> 
> But I do like Latin as a language


Well, I only ask because the piece you mentioned in the "Pieces that bring tears to your eyes" thread, the one you said was called Requiem, is a religious piece and some sections are about Jesus and such, so I thought maybe you were okay with it if it's in another language.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> Eh well, long or short, I have decided to listen *to them all*.


I can only presume that you have very little idea of how many composers wrote music.


----------



## ebullient (Sep 21, 2013)

Are there any post-Renaissance composers who wrote exclusively religious music? I can't think of one.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ebullient said:


> Are there any post-Renaissance composers who wrote exclusively religious music? I can't think of one.


Several minor composers up through about the 1840s were employed as Kapellmeisters and wrote endless streams of masses, religious cantatas, and so forth. Some also wrote some secular music, but only as very small portions of their output. I can't remember specific names, but that was certainly my impression on looking at their lists of works.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

violadude said:


> Well, I only ask because the piece you mentioned in the "Pieces that bring tears to your eyes" thread, the one you said was called Requiem, is a religious piece and some sections are about Jesus and such, so I thought maybe you were okay with it if it's in another language.


I don't remember hearing any lyrics in that piece at all...


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I can only presume that you have very little idea of how many composers wrote music.


You presume correctly!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Are there any post-Renaissance composers who wrote exclusively religious music? I can't think of one.





> Several minor composers up through about the 1840s were employed as Kapellmeisters and wrote endless streams of masses, religious cantatas, and so forth. Some also wrote some secular music, but only as very small portions of their output. I can't remember specific names, but that was certainly my impression on looking at their lists of works.


not only those, there were also composers who focused on sacred music by artistic preference, such as Lorenzo Perosi (Schoenberg's generation).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> I don't remember hearing any lyrics in that piece at all...


There were voices though, right?


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

By the way, I'm sorry it took so long to reply to everyone, but I'm in the middle of an important (and obviously LONG!) call. Sorry


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> By the way, I'm sorry it took so long to reply to everyone, but I'm in the middle of an important (and obviously LONG!) call. Sorry


Don't worry. This isn't a live chat in real time or anything. We all reply when we can (or feel like it).


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

violadude said:


> There were voices though, right?


No voices, I'm 90% sure (well, it's been years) it was an instrumental piece. And I distinctly remember violins (which I love).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> No voices, I'm 90% sure (well, it's been years) it was an instrumental piece. And I distinctly remember violins (which I love).


Hm, interesting. Requiems (almost) always have voices. Now I have no idea which piece you were referencing.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> No voices, I'm 90% sure (well, it's been years) it was an instrumental piece. And I distinctly remember violins (which I love).


OH WAIT!

Was it THIS?


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

violadude said:


> OH WAIT!
> 
> Was it THIS?


Not 100% sure, but probably. Thanks!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> Not 100% sure, but probably. Thanks!


Ya the music for Requiem for a Dream is pretty cool, not Classical by most people's standards, but still pretty cool.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> You can start with Wikipedia
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_renaissance_composers
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Baroque_composers
> ...


There are several recordings of medieval music from Provence that are religious-free. The problem there is that most of it is also composer-free.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ukko said:


> There are several recordings of medieval music from Provence that are religious-free. The problem there is that most of it is also composer-free.


Oh yes, there's plenty of composer-less secular music from that period, from Troubadours and Jongleurs!


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

violadude said:


> Ya the music for Requiem for a Dream is pretty cool, not Classical by most people's standards, but still pretty cool.


I probably just saw "Requiem" and thought "classical".

I don't think this is going anywhere, so I guess I'll have to make the list on my own. I WILL post it somewhere when I finish it, in case someone else has a need for such a list in the future. Maybe I'll post it here 

Thank you for the Wikipedia articles, but I will probably take it by century rather than by era (15th Century composers, 16th Century composers, 17th Century composers, etc.)

Could you please tell me the eras? I think they go like this:

Baroque
Transitional period between Baroque and Renaissance (ex. Monteverdi, Frescobaldi, Byrd, Shutz)
Renaissance
Romantic?


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Ukko said:


> There are several recordings of medieval music from Provence that are religious-free. The problem there is that most of it is also composer-free.


What do you mean by "composer-free"? Is the composer unknown?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> Oh yes, there's plenty of composer-less secular music from that period, from Troubadours and Jongleurs!


And from the present, although I hesitate to name those who were missing in action.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> I probably just saw "Requiem" and thought "classical".
> 
> I don't think this is going anywhere, so I guess I'll have to make the list on my own. I WILL post it somewhere when I finish it, in case someone else has a need for such a list in the future. Maybe I'll post it here
> 
> ...


Medieval
Renaissance
Baroque
(transitional period, sometimes called Rococo, sometimes just referred to as the Early Classical Era)
Classical
Romantic
20th Century
Contemporary


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> What do you mean by "composer-free"? Is the composer unknown?


Most composers from the 11th or so century and before signed their works as Anonymous.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm looking for something along these same lines but slightly different. Does anyone know where to find a list of every classical composition ever composed in every era, style, and form?


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Renaissance is before Baroque???

I thought Rococo only referred to architecture/decoration... Thanks for the info


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dustin said:


> I'm looking for something along these same lines but slightly different. Does anyone know where to find a list of every classical composition ever composed in every era, style, and form?


No

and I'm not compiling one unless you make me rich.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Dustin said:


> I'm looking for something along these same lines but slightly different. Does anyone know where to find a list of every classical composition ever composed in every era, style, and form?


Sorry, I have no idea


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

violadude said:


> No
> 
> and I'm not compiling one unless you make me rich.


Lol great response!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> Does anyone have a complete list of ALL composers of pre-20th Century music, excluding those that composed religious music? I've tried very hard to find one, but wasn't able to. I would like to have a list that starts from the earliest known composers (whose works survive) and continues until the 20th Century. I think I can take it from there
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who answers!


Josquin des Prez
Thomas Tallis
Claudio Monteverdi
William Byrd
J.S. Bach

Tee-hee!


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Josquin des Prez
> Thomas Tallis
> Claudio Monteverdi
> William Byrd
> ...


I don't think that's complete, but I thank you for your contribution nevertheless. By the way, do you like Bach?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

If composition inspired by religion turns you off, composers like West, Cyrus, and Bieber may be more up your alley.

I suppose with how absurd the "politically correct" movement is getting 'round these parts, it will soon be illegal to play full versions of Bach cantatas or passions. Strip those lyrics away before you "force" something on us!


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> If composition inspired by religion turns you off, composers like West, Cyrus, and Bieber may be more up your alley.
> 
> I suppose with how absurd the "politically correct" movement is getting 'round these parts, it will soon be illegal to play full versions of Bach cantatas or passions. Strip those lyrics away before you "force" something on us!


I'm not familiar with those composers... I mostly listen to Ratajczyk, Cooper and Simmons. I recently explored the music of Gibbons more thoroughly than I had done so in the past, and I must say I do not regret it!

I will have to agree with you there! I do believe that hurtful words targeting specific groups (hate speech in general) should be avoided, but wouldn't it be better to educate the public and teach our children sensitivity and sympathy than to censor everything? It seems that in this day and age, everyone is concerned with being PC all while missing the real point; that's how we end up hearing politically correct words utterly devoid of true meaning, mostly from politicians and the media. One has to wonder whether sacrificing substance just to keep up appearences is worth it...


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> If composition inspired by religion turns you off, composers like West, Cyrus, and Bieber may be more up your alley.
> 
> I suppose with how absurd the "politically correct" movement is getting 'round these parts, it will soon be illegal to play full versions of Bach cantatas or passions. Strip those lyrics away before you "force" something on us!


You don't mean Mae, do you? :/


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> If composition inspired by religion turns you off, composers like West, Cyrus, and Bieber may be more up your alley.
> 
> I suppose with how absurd the "politically correct" movement is getting 'round these parts, it will soon be illegal to play full versions of Bach cantatas or passions. Strip those lyrics away before you "force" something on us!


Alright dude, don't get out of hand. The OP merely spoke of a personal preference. No one is banning Bach.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> No one is banning Bach.


But it's an interesting thought. Give those other guys half a chance! :lol:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

violadude said:


> No one is banning Bach.


Indeed, as you can see - http://www.talkclassical.com/members/bach.html - he decided to leave TC on his own.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

violadude said:


> No
> 
> and I'm not compiling one unless you make me rich.


Hahah! Yea that was tongue in cheek anyway. That list would wrap around the Earth probably


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Dustin said:


> Hahah! Yea that was tongue in cheek anyway. That list would wrap around the Earth probably


I would attempt to compile one (for free), but I have no time at all! However, if I ever come across such a list online, I will post it here


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Ya the music for Requiem for a Dream is pretty cool, not Classical by most people's standards, but still pretty cool.


LOL. That means _another_ list of anyone who ever composed non-classical incidental music for theater and film scores.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> I would attempt to compile one (for free), but I have no time at all! However, if I ever come across such a list online, I will post it here


Haha ok i'll be looking forward to that day.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> I would attempt to compile one (for free), but I have no time at all! However, if I ever come across such a list online, I will post it here


Just prioritize -- give up that online forum time and the time a whole generation dedicates to texting, _et voilà_ you're far less busy with what seemed to be 'important' than you thought!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> I don't think that's complete, but I thank you for your contribution nevertheless. By the way, do you like Bach?


I LOVE Bach. Anyone who knows anything about art music holds him in high esteem regardless of faith or lack-thereof. Have you heard his new album, 'Bach Dat *** Up'? It's an undisputed masterpiece. However, I do feel that his debut, 'Bach from the Dead' remains his magnum opus.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, lacking such a list, why don't we compile one? Let's do it alphabetically. I'll start:

Anthony A. Aardvark. (1879-1915)


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Just prioritize -- give up that online forum time and the time a whole generation dedicates to texting, _et voilà_ you're far less busy with what seemed to be 'important' than you thought!


How much time could it take to copy/paste a text I happen to come across and post it here? I don't think it would really affect my schedule...


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I LOVE Bach. Anyone who knows anything about art music holds him in high esteem regardless of faith or lack-thereof. Have you heard his new album, 'Bach Dat *** Up'? It's an undisputed masterpiece. However, I do feel that his debut, 'Bach from the Dead' remains his magnum opus.


I should have clarified! I meant _Johann_ Sebastian Bach, not Sebastian Bach, lol! But I like him very much as well 

What are these albums you're talking about? I only know of of "Give 'Em Hell", and it's not out yet, is it? Also, you have the title of his first solo album a bit confursed! It's "Bring Them Bach Alive!" not "Bach From The Dead".

Uh, I can't really express an opinion as I haven't heard much of his music... Just some of the stuff with SR...

Anyway, my question was about JS Bach.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

GGluek said:


> Well, lacking such a list, why don't we compile one? Let's do it alphabetically. I'll start:
> 
> Anthony A. Aardvark. (1879-1915)


Thank you very much for your contribution, but I'm really interested in a chronological list!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> I should have clarified! I meant _Johann_ Sebastian Bach, not Sebastian Bach, lol! But I like him very much as well
> 
> What are these albums you're talking about? I only know of of "Give 'Em Hell", and it's not out yet, is it? Also, you have the title of his first solo album a bit confursed! It's "Bring Them Bach Alive!" not "Bach From The Dead".
> 
> ...


You do not want to listen to JS Bach. He wrote 100% of his music to glorify God.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> Thank you very much for your contribution, but I'm really interested in a chronological list!


Simply copy this page, and sort by year of birth. Eh?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_composers_by_name


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Let me just say, you are *not* going to be able to listen to every single composer of secular pre-20th century classical music. That being said, if you want it in chronological order, here's a pretty good list of the (arguably) most important contributors to classical music. I would suggest you start there, and if you ever get to the end, let us know, and then we can suggest more obscure composers.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I agree with Mr. Holocaust, for once. Unbelievers report experiencing a painful, burning sensation when exposed to Bach's music. Yesterday morning, Robert Smith, a DC resident reported seeing his neighbor (a local politician) scream out in agony 'It burns!', before bursting into flames and collapsing in his back yard. "I was terrified and dumbfounded." Smith said. "One minute I am enjoying my morning coffee, listening to the _St. Matthew Passion_ on the Hi-Fi, next thing I know my neighbor lets out this horrific scream and spontaneously combusts! What the hell's going on!?"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I agree with Mr. Holocaust, for once. Unbelievers report experiencing a painful, burning sensation when exposed to Bach's music.


This is all quite exaggerated. I am hardly a "believer," but when I listen to Bach's music, the worst I experience is a mild case of crotch rot. Well, with his secular music anyway. 

A measured dose of Godless atheistic atonal music usually clears it up nicely.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> You do not want to listen to JS Bach. He wrote 100% of his music to glorify God.


I don't mind the intent, I mind the content. What bothers me is lyrics explicitly mentioning Jesus, his parents, biblical figures and saints. I don't believe in any Abrahamic religions and it bothers me to listen to words of praise directed to the Christian God, his son, the mother of his son or the saints. Is it really that irrational? Would it be absurd if a Jewish person felt uncomfortable listening to songs praising Jesus, or if a Christian didn't like listening to hymns praising Allah? I'm saying this to everyone, not just you. I'm not trying to be all "screw religion", I'm trying to avoid things that make ME uncomfortable. I can appreciate an instrumental piece written for e.g. Mary because I can choose to ignore the composer's intent. What I can ignore is a chorus of "Hail Mary". Please respect my religious beliefs.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Simply copy this page, and sort by year of birth. Eh?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_composers_by_name


Okay, thank you very much. This page will be very useful to me; I wish I had found it sooner! I don't know how I didn't come across this list before, as I have spent many hours working on this subject in the past. While this does not separate secular composers from religious ones, it's a very helpful link. Thanks again


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

musicrom said:


> Let me just say, you are *not* going to be able to listen to every single composer of secular pre-20th century classical music. That being said, if you want it in chronological order, here's a pretty good list of the (arguably) most important contributors to classical music. I would suggest you start there, and if you ever get to the end, let us know, and then we can suggest more obscure composers.


You see, that's the problem. I want to know every single goddamn composer. Because what if a severely underrated composer who isn't considered important, has written music I would love? Yeah, I'm paranoid like that. I just don't want to exclude any secular composers at all... Regardless, thank you very much for taking the time to contribute to my thread )


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> You see, that's the problem. I want to know every single goddamn composer. Because what if a severely underrated composer who isn't considered important, has written music I would love? Yeah, I'm paranoid like that. I just don't want to exclude any secular composers at all... Regardless, thank you very much for taking the time to contribute to my thread )


In general, obscure composers (actually obscure artists of any stripe) are obscure for a reason -- from some Baroque nonentity who has been recorded because a record company was tired of the same old small old, to Uncle Harry who composes weekends in the attic. After time is finished sorting things out, there are few undiscovered gems out there.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

GGluek said:


> After time is finished sorting things out


Time is never finished sorting things out, fame and popularity of all composers weavered and will continue to do so over time. Had you written this 50 years ago, many early/baroque/classical/romantic works and authors now appreciated would be put alongside with your Uncle Harry.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

BensonhoistLesbianChoir said:


> You see, that's the problem. I want to know every single goddamn composer. Because what if a severely underrated composer who isn't considered important, has written music I would love? Yeah, I'm paranoid like that. I just don't want to exclude any secular composers at all... Regardless, thank you very much for taking the time to contribute to my thread )


Of course, there's another problem with wanting to hear the music of every composer: not all of it can be heard. There are many composers who are little more than just names now, with no recordings of their work and few if any performances since their lifetimes.
So a practical list might be what you can get from the online store ArkivMusic, which allows you to browse composer names alphabetically. Obviously the store doesn't list every single piece of music ever recorded, just what's available commercially right now. And of course it's not chronological and doesn't give composer dates.
ArkivMusic's main page for composers is http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/NameList?featured=1&role_wanted=1

By the way, though I think your desire to hear every single composer is wildly overambitious, I applaud you for it. I'm curious, too, about what happens when someone decides to treat all composers the same, regardless of their obscurity. Would the best-known composers still outshine their lesser-known contemporaries if they had no reputation to go on?


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

GGluek said:


> In general, obscure composers (actually obscure artists of any stripe) are obscure for a reason -- from some Baroque nonentity who has been recorded because a record company was tired of the same old small old, to Uncle Harry who composes weekends in the attic. After time is finished sorting things out, there are few undiscovered gems out there.


Thank you! I'll keep that in mind


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> Of course, there's another problem with wanting to hear the music of every composer: not all of it can be heard. There are many composers who are little more than just names now, with no recordings of their work and few if any performances since their lifetimes.
> So a practical list might be what you can get from the online store ArkivMusic, which allows you to browse composer names alphabetically. Obviously the store doesn't list every single piece of music ever recorded, just what's available commercially right now. And of course it's not chronological and doesn't give composer dates.
> ArkivMusic's main page for composers is http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/NameList?featured=1&role_wanted=1
> 
> By the way, though I think your desire to hear every single composer is wildly overambitious, I applaud you for it. I'm curious, too, about what happens when someone decides to treat all composers the same, regardless of their obscurity. Would the best-known composers still outshine their lesser-known contemporaries if they had no reputation to go on?


Oh yes, of course. I think I've mentioned it earlier as well... I'm talking about composers whose works survive today. I have browsed through lists of composers in Wikipedia in the past, and I've found composers with no surviving works or very few surviving works (and known lost ones).

I would agree with you on the "wildly overambitious" part! But I want to set the bar high for once, who knows, maybe I'll manage to do it.

I've always had this attitude... Taste is subjective, and the opinions of the majority aren't always correct. After several dissappointments (famous musicians turning out to be huge let-downs), I decided to ignore names and reputations. They're all the same to me. I mean, how can I care about awards and platinum records when I've heard lousy music from bands who have sold millions of albums and mind-blowingly beautiful music from bands who are virtually unknown?

Names don't matter, sales don't matter, ratings don't matter... All that matters is the art itself. To me, at least...


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

You could spend many hours of your free time on such a project, and it would still not be exhaustive, and in the process you would not have listened to a single note of music, which, as you state, is your ultimate goal.
One thing that I often do when I am in the mood to explore new music is to use Youtube (assuming you can access it where you live). Just pick any piece that you already know that you like and go listen to it. On the right side of the screen you will see listed other works that are similar (I'm guessing based on other users browsing through the site). Use that resource to find new works that meet your criteria. Make a note of the composers and pieces you listen to along the way and develop a rating system so you can identify composers you may want to explore further at a later time. 
Over time you will have a list that is meaningful to you. Obviously, it won't be complete, but you are never going to get a complete list anyway. And this way you get to listen to the music as you explore.


----------



## BensonhoistLesbianChoir (Jun 15, 2014)

SuperTonic said:


> You could spend many hours of your free time on such a project, and it would still not be exhaustive, and in the process you would not have listened to a single note of music, which, as you state, is your ultimate goal.
> One thing that I often do when I am in the mood to explore new music is to use Youtube (assuming you can access it where you live). Just pick any piece that you already know that you like and go listen to it. On the right side of the screen you will see listed other works that are similar (I'm guessing based on other users browsing through the site). Use that resource to find new works that meet your criteria. Make a note of the composers and pieces you listen to along the way and develop a rating system so you can identify composers you may want to explore further at a later time.
> Over time you will have a list that is meaningful to you. Obviously, it won't be complete, but you are never going to get a complete list anyway. And this way you get to listen to the music as you explore.


Thank you for your advice! I will think about what you said


----------

